# Results of cleaning track



## ljc (Feb 28, 2013)

If I am cleaning o gauge post war track with a liquid type cleaner, am I just trying to create a smooth rail surface or is there a need and procedure to remove the "oxidation" that has happened over the years? My track seems very smooth and "clean" but is still very dark in color.
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use something like the fine ScotchBrite, but for Heaven's Sakes, don't use sandpaper or steel wool! Also, you just need the tops of the rails to have good conductivity, the sides don't enter into the picture as far as running trains.


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Usually the dark color doesn't affect conductivity, as long as the track is otherwise clean of oil and dirt. If the train runs on it without arcing a lot, then it's clean enough.

For that matter, it's amazing how much just running a train on it for 10-15 minutes makes in how well the track works after sitting for years.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Dave Farquhar said:


> Usually the dark color doesn't affect conductivity, as long as the track is otherwise clean of oil and dirt. If the train runs on it without arcing a lot, then it's clean enough.
> 
> For that matter, it's amazing how much just running a train on it for 10-15 minutes makes in how well the track works after sitting for years.


I noticed that, I ran an engine around for about a half an hour and you wouldn't believe how much faster it ran after that.

Ray


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Running a train on the track is both good for keeping the track clean and forcing the train to run better. Sounds like you have it all under control.


----------

